# 2015 In the Bottle, Lost One Carboy



## Steve_M (Jun 20, 2016)

We bottled 10 cases yesterday, consisting of our 2015 crush.
Cabernet/Merlot blend and the other being Zinfandel.
I am very pleased with how they both are at this stage in terms of flavor, the nose has some way to go I think for me.
I will label later this week.
While cleaning up I experienced the explosion of glass carboy on basement floor! After I had finished cleaning and rinsing it turning around to place on floor and man it just slipped right out of my grasp. All I could do is watch it bounce bounce (rubber padding) then hit the spot where said padding ends and concrete begins.
I hope no one has to ever go through that, I can see what it could possibly do to you.

Picture is of the Cab being filled by Pat my wine making team.

Steve


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ouch, sorry to hear about the loss. (and having to clean up a mess like that!)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 20, 2016)

At least it wasn't full!


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hate to hear the bad news, just glad you or no one else were injured.


----------



## TonyR (Jun 20, 2016)

I feel your pain, it happened to me, but it was a 6 gal carboy full of Chen Blanc. Very soon after that i replaced all my carboys with Better Bottles and have been really happy with my choice.


----------



## Steve_M (Jun 20, 2016)

As it was flying to its demise all I could think was now I know why people like the Better Bottles!
That and crap I now only have 9 carboys!

Steve


----------



## Mismost (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> As it was flying to its demise all I could think was now I know why people like the Better Bottles!
> That and crap I now only have 9 carboys!
> 
> Steve



Steve....If it is any comfort to you at all...I love the rubber floor matt padding idea. I have some in the shop...but, think I will buy new clean stuff for in the house to go over the tile in my little wine making area.

Maybe, you saved the life of somebody's carboy!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 20, 2016)

Atleast it was not a full carboy ! And no one was hurt, most important. 

I did notice that you were using the Allinonewinepump in order to bottle - 

A couple of suggestions - If I may -
use a milk crate to hold the bottles that you are filling - helps to keep them upright without any chance of tipping.

Keep your carboys in a milk crate or put handles on them - so when moving them there is less likely of any damage or breakage.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 20, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Atleast it was not a full carboy ! And no one was hurt, most important.
> 
> I did notice that you were using the Allinonewinepump in order to bottle -
> 
> ...



Can you use the AIO on the Better Bottle carboys?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 20, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Can you use the AIO on the Better Bottle carboys?



You can rack FROM them, but not TO them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 20, 2016)

Can you use the AIO on the Better Bottle carboys?

some people are using a #10 flex racking cane and starts a vacuum and then gravity will take over. 

I took this from my FAQ's from my website = 

How to incorporate a BB with the Allinone?
Over the years I have figured out how to incorporate the plastic BB carboys with the All In One. You can always pull from a BB or an open container – whether you are transferring, bottling or filtering – you do have to go into a glass container in order to withstand the vacuum pressure otherwise it will collapse. I have talked to many customers who have both types of carboys and this is what I recommend.

Transfer from BB to glass to remove CO2 and sediment. The glass carboy should be higher than the BB for the next time you transfer; you can start a small vacuum, only to get the gravity to work for you and then turn off the pump. This way there is still no lifting heavy carboys !!


I hope this helps -


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 20, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Can you use the AIO on the Better Bottle carboys?
> 
> some people are using a #10 flex racking cane and starts a vacuum and then gravity will take over.
> 
> ...



I suppose I will just stick with glass. I prefer not ever to have to lift them any higher than 1-2" above the dolly I use to roll them around with.


----------



## reefman (Jun 21, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> (snip) After I had finished cleaning and rinsing it turning around to place on floor and man it just slipped right out of my grasp. All I could do is watch it bounce bounce (rubber padding) then hit the spot where said padding ends and concrete begins.
> I hope no one has to ever go through that, I can see what it could possibly do to you.
> 
> Steve



I lost two carboys the same way. One 5 gallon already had a chip in the bottom and it didn't take much for it to shatter when it hit the floor.
Now I wear non-slip gloves every time I move a carboy and a carboy handle or carry strap.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 21, 2016)

I have not lost a single carboy in over 20 years. The reason? 

Carboy crates. These are cheap, easy to build, "lock" the carboy so it can only be removed with a screwdriver, allows the carboys to be stacked, and allows for a variety of hand-holds when handling them. 

I can not recommend them more!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have not lost a single carboy in over 20 years. The reason?
> 
> Carboy crates. These are cheap, easy to build, "lock" the carboy so it can only be removed with a screwdriver, allows the carboys to be stacked, and allows for a variety of hand-holds when handling them.
> 
> I can not recommend them more!



That's cool, but looking at it. How do you stack them with the mouth of the bottle sticking up above the crate?


----------



## JohnT (Jun 21, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> That's cool, but looking at it. How do you stack them with the mouth of the bottle sticking up above the crate?


 
They stack on their sides...


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> They stack on their sides...



Ahh. I thought you meant stacking them for bulk aging to save space.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have not lost a single carboy in over 20 years. The reason?
> 
> Carboy crates. These are cheap, easy to build, "lock" the carboy so it can only be removed with a screwdriver, allows the carboys to be stacked, and allows for a variety of hand-holds when handling them.
> 
> I can not recommend them more!



I have three that are similar and I would guess about 40 years old. However, the carboys can be removed. I like your idea of locking them in AND using screws and glue and maybe web strapping on the bottom. Mine are getting rickety. Time to build some new ones...a bunch of them.


----------



## Steve_M (Jun 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have not lost a single carboy in over 20 years. The reason?
> 
> Carboy crates. These are cheap, easy to build, "lock" the carboy so it can only be removed with a screwdriver, allows the carboys to be stacked, and allows for a variety of hand-holds when handling them.
> 
> I can not recommend them more!


John,
I have seen your post on these before, now I wish I would have made a few.

Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Jun 21, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Atleast it was not a full carboy ! And no one was hurt, most important.
> 
> I did notice that you were using the Allinonewinepump in order to bottle -
> 
> ...



Steve,
I like the idea of bottles in crate! We will use that next time, and as always the AIO did a fantastic job!

Steve


----------

